
Show HN: Read_protobuf for pandas dataframe - stackohlee
https://github.com/mlshapiro/read-protobuf
======
stackohlee
I am working on a project where we store sensor data using protobufs. Since I
normally work in pandas for analysis, i started writing a little interpreter
to get protobuf(s) directly into pandas.

Interested in feedback from others about how they manage protobufs in a data
science context.

